# Anyone have better, more detailed plans for the Miller Type feeder?



## BEK71 (Jun 6, 2015)

The ones on the site just seem to be lacking to me. I have the ability to make it, but it just seems to be missing details.

I have been using Boardman Entrance Feeders & want to change. I notice from time to time that there seems to be some fighting on the outside of the feeder on the weaker of my 2 hives. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

easiest feeder I ever used was a flat plywood cover with a hole of set toward the back to fit a mason jar I don't even cover with an empty box can look out and see the level of ever hive at a glance when fall comes and you want to feed fast change the jars for 1 gal paint cans with several holes and invert it over the lid a strong colony will empty it in little over a day if there is no flow


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

What kind of detail are you looking for? Photos?


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

If you are not set specifically on the Miller type feeder, you may want to check out the Fatbeeman feeder. I made up 8 of them and have been using them with good results. He sells a detailed plan with all the measurements you need. I could have figured it out without his plans but figured for the small price he charges, I would buy them just to support the work he put into making them. Just another option for you in case you were not aware of them. Here is the link if you want it: http://www.indybeesupply.com/product/fbm-hive-top-feeder/


----------



## BEK71 (Jun 6, 2015)

I like that! It looks to be a better feeder & cannot leak like I had been reading about the Miller Type being prone to if the builder does not get it sealed up good.

I am gonna give it a try. Thanks Tex!


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of Miller. I use a silicon bead under edge 2x4 and corners. Some wax and heat gun can be used to seal inside corners and seal wood. If wood is not sealed there is some mildew growth. I have a 1/2 screened hole at top of each side of tanks to vent moisture above syrup in tanks


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

search dave Cushman beekeeper and find good pictures of all imaginable gadgets.


----------



## BEK71 (Jun 6, 2015)

Have a question for you Tex, or anyone else that uses or has experience withe FBM feeder. . 

Looking at some of the pictures online of the FBM feeder they have that one small entrance to the feeder. Is there any reason that I could not make it a wider entrance or multiple entrances? Doing so I would think it would help prevent overcrowding at the feeder. Just thinking out loud, & from a newbee to bees so if there is something I do not know or see about my thoughts please tell me.

http://nebula.wsimg.com/a0afeabf2301c06cb1740665a05e78a3?AccessKeyId=1B6CD990163113263D43&disposition=0&alloworigin=1

I like this guys feeder ramp better than the one in the link above. 

http://halfastfarm.com/?p=198


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

BEK71,

I make mine wider with no issue. I use a brace piece on the back of the bottom to keep it together. I will try to get some pics. They are all on the hives but I need to change out an experimental pan I made that failed and leaked!


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

BEK71,

I made it out this evening to change out my pan and took some pics of the larger ladder as well as some of the modifications I made to the ladder assembly itself to improve it. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## BEK71 (Jun 6, 2015)

Need to get some lumber bought & get to work. Pine boards be fine for this use?


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

I decided to send this to the moderator via PM to stay within the rules. Sorry!


----------



## jjohnsind (Apr 24, 2014)

It just seems easier (for me) to just buy a $18.00 top feeder. (just noticed the ones I got are on sale at $15.00)


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

jjohnsind said:


> It just seems easier (for me) to just buy a $18.00 top feeder. (just noticed the ones I got are on sale at $15.00)


I would agree! I am a professional woodworker (how I make my living) and like to make my own stuff for certain things. I prefer the MannLake top feeders but they have issues violating beespace which tends to end up with a lot of burr comb in the passage and around the box you put it in. I do like the FatBeeman feeders because they don't have this issue and I have never had a bee drown with one. It would certainly be cheaper for me to buy a feeder already made if you consider time as a cost. I just like the quality I can produce better than what I can buy for this item.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I think old Dr. Charles Miller would sing high praises for Don the Fat Bee Man's modification of the Miller feeder! It is indeed a good design, and seems to have conquered the issue of drowning bees.


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

BEK71 said:


> Need to get some lumber bought & get to work. Pine boards be fine for this use?


I used pine with no problems thus far. I painted the outside well to help protect them.


----------



## BEK71 (Jun 6, 2015)

Just wanted to update you with what I have done so far making the FBM feeder Tex, after scrapping the plans to build the Miller style feeders.

I have not built the ladders yet. The slots are 6" wide (hope to keep overcrowding at the feeder down). If I do not want to or think I need to feed from both ends I have a block that I will drop down one of the holes to keep bees from using it. 

Now I just need to look for a large turkey pan or a couple smaller ones to hold the syrup. 

Thanks again for going out of your way by taking the pictures & advice you all provided.


----------

